# What kind of fish is this?????



## cichlid_mainiac (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey guys I bought what was supposed to be a Blue Acara last night at my local Big Al's. 
This is what they gave me, can anyone I'd it or at least speculate as to what it is???

It does not in anyway resemble a Blue Acara, not a shred of blue.
I plan to return it this evening but I would at least like to tell them what it really is.

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

To me it looks like a Latacara curviceps.


----------



## cichlid_mainiac (Oct 21, 2013)

bob123 said:


> To me it looks like a Latacara curviceps.


I can see some similarities I did some research and I can also see similarity in the gold acara and flag acara but similarities only.

Possibly a hybrid of 2 different sub species?


----------

